# Workout planning



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello everyone.
1. If my timing for work study etc. Extends from 9am to 7pm what are the best of times for a workout?
2. Also should workouts be done once a day or twice and what durations?
3. When on gear how many hours should i spend in the gym.
4. For proper mass gain what would be called a proper workout.
Should i do like the 5set X 5rm workout or lower weights combined with higher reps.

I would be thankful to all who help me.......


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 27, 2015)

1. Its not rocket science
2. Go to the gym 
3. Go to the gym
4. Eat a lot of food


Should i do like the 5set X 5rm workout or lower weights combined with higher reps. I'm not sure what to make of this. Low weight high rep? I think you ment to say high weight low rep. 

So to answer this one yes pick up heavy shit as many time as you can. Next week come back and try to do the same weight for one more rep.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2015)

^^^^^ this man has the street sweeper.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 27, 2015)

#ThisisSteelonTren.....


Op, with you time constraints, dont worry so much about programming right now. If your goal is to get bigger, lift heavy at lower reps and just consume a good amount of food, get adequate rest.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuk that guy,
He's an ill-disguised shill trying to sell DnP....dawg


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 27, 2015)




----------

